# boat club coming to Surfside



## mahiseeker

For all you non boat owners that are itching to get offshore, I have an option for you. It will be a boat club, & you get to take the boat out yourselves, take along you're friends, or fishing buddies. You also split up the costs for the daily rate, as well as fuel/ice/bait. A lot more details involved, but an option from chartering, or waiting for the phone to ring for crew. If interested, pm me, or call 832-687-5426....Wade


----------



## mahiseeker

Ran a few trips w/crew, & as usual, back to work leaving flat seas. Have had some interest in the boat club, & the first boat will have 4 members, where each member gets 2 gaurenteed weekend days, & first come- first fishing during the week. Just think of going out on a quality rigged out 24', w/you as the captain, instead of sitting & reading this, wishing you were offshore.


----------



## Seeker

I am lost for words.


----------



## Seeker

Whats the catch?


----------



## a couple more

Ok, you got my attention. Can you post more info, or PM me with more?


----------



## mahiseeker

I hope to have the club up & running soon. A few hurdles to accomplish, but have received some interest, & plan on a launch soon. OFFSHORE ESCAPES is the tentative name. If interested, contact me via pm, or by phone, phone being easier. Wade 832-687-5426


----------



## mahiseeker

Looking for a start on the "club" in the spring around Apr.. If interested, pm me for more info.


----------



## TDog10

Good looking boat, Wade! 

Keep me posted!


----------



## ReelDeal50

Nice looking boat ... interested in your boat club. let me know when you get things ironed out... Will try and fine someone else to join when you are ready.

RC


----------



## SeaPro2005

PM me for more info. i'm interested sound really good..


----------



## jamesgreeson

Is it like a timeshare for boats?


----------



## Sow Trout

Details?


----------



## jvtx

I would like more info please. My wife, my brother and I are interested. Please let me know.


----------



## Worthy 2 Keep

*Im in.*

I'm interested. PM me with more info. Along the same lines, what does your insurance company say about "lending" your boats out to total strangers and how is that cost / responsibility being translated to your customers? What qualifications would one need to run the boat? Captains License, Six Pack, nothing? Isn't someone around the Clear Lake area doing something similar?


----------



## ReelDeal50

on average how much would a typical offshore trip cost per angler based on a 4 man crew ?


----------



## saltaholic

Wade, you know I have been interested since the begining. Please let me know once you get some details together


----------



## Justin_Time

I am interested as well. Please let me know the details once they are available.


----------



## txzin

Nice fish pic! Goodluck with the club Wade.


----------



## fluidmotion

Just sent PM. Looking forward to hearing more.


----------



## mahiseeker

Having some kinks getting this going, but if i do, here's the gist:

1) It will be a year round club arrangement, with a deposit put down, contract for the year, (the deposit will be in the 1-3k range) boat orientation & hands on test so to speak.

2) It will be a daily rental for the boat, captained by the club member. The member is responsible for their crew as well as the boat. Also, the member or his party pay all fuel/bait/ice/etc for their trip. Also, the member/party uses their own tackle. Knives, cutting boards, fishbag if needed, & all safety gear is provided on the boat. 

3) The boat will be operated out of a drystack facility in Surfside. Member & his party pay for the fuel used for the day. Boat is refueled after the end of their trip, payed directly to the marina. Boat goes out full of fuel. 

4) Basically: sign up for the yearly contract, plop a deposit down, get "qualified" to operate the boat, & book the boat for a day. A check off when leaving & returning to the dock will be required. ( make sure everything is on the boat & stays on the boat..ex: safety gear, misc. boat supplies) Boat will be washed by the marina, as long as it's not excessively dirty. A washdown system is on the boat, to keep it somewhat cleaned off during the day.

5) Here's what everybody really wants to know: daily rental price...
Prime months MAY-OCT $600 per day 7am to 7pm (12 hr rental)
Winter rates NOV-APR $500 per day 6/7 to 4/5 pm (10 hr rental)

A question asked on a 4 man crew trip example: $600 for the boat + fuel/bait/ice on a ex: Salvadore Ridge roundtrip run. I am basing this on a flat sea day, & fuel in the $3.00 range, 2 boxes of bait, & 8-10 20 lb bags of ice. Expenses of $300 + $600 = $900, divide that by 4 =
$225 each for the 12 hr day of fishing. Boat will burn in the 80-90 gallons range for fuel. a Stetson run is in the 120 gallon range. More fuel you burn, the cost adds up DAH! A Fogg run is in the 50 gallon range

There's the gist of it. Any more questions feel free to email me. Thanks! Wade


----------



## A-Boz

So Wade, I assume the deposit is for damages etc?

So on top of the 5k we put into the club per year we also pay the boat daily fee each time the boat is used?

Is this correct? So at minimum with 5k being the deposit we use the boat once in prime time and we are out 5600 bucks for one trip? I might be missing something... is the deposit refunded at the end of the year minus a fee?


----------



## Roby

"Clubs" of this nature come and go. It won't last long.......... The deposit alone will kill the operation.


----------



## mahiseeker

Did I say a 5k deposit? The deposit isn't even finalized, but be in the 1-3k range, & yes, as long as you don't crack the boat up or do some damages, you get the deposit back. Offshore boats aren't cheap, & either is fixing them, so a deposit to cover a "mistake" is in order. If you think it's excessive, then buy a nice offshore rig, pile some $$$ in electronics & safety gear, put it in a marina, & see how much it costs you before you even start to go offshore. I'm not looking for guys or gals on a shoestring budget.


----------



## A-Boz

Hey guys and mahi sorry I 100% mis quoted you!

I was looking at something else also and I thought I saw 3-5k I appolgize for that.

And also answered my question about the deposit being returned.


----------



## Outcast

This has been done all over with some success. I hope it pans out for you! Could be a great thing for ya!

Being a marine insurance underwriter, I would say that would be one of your hurdles. I just quoted a "rental" operation the other day on an inland risk...

I'm curious who you've placed coverage with and how it worked out for you. There are only a couple of companies out there that will entertain the risk. I would suggest you maintain a high liability limit...

Brice Fuselier
AMI INS/Charter Lakes Marine Ins
281-452-7800


----------



## impulse

Just out of curiosity, what's it generally cost to charter a 6 pack?


----------



## Worthy 2 Keep

impulse said:


> Just out of curiosity, what's it generally cost to charter a 6 pack?[/QUOTE
> 
> Depending on who you run with, it generally it translates to about $100-150 per person with an experienced Captain, on his familiar boat, in familiar fishing grounds, with an experienced deckhand, and on the owners insurance.
> 
> Still, I hope it gos well and lasts for ya. Good luck


----------



## impulse

Worthy 2 Keep said:


> Still, I hope it gos well and lasts for ya. Good luck


Nope, not me. I'm one of those guys on a shoestring budget. I could justify a few trips a year, but certainly not enough to join such a club.

But I do hope it goes well for them.

Thanks for the info. It helps me understand the numbers. I'm assuming that includes fuel and bait, minus the beer and sandwiches?


----------



## mahiseeker

Worthy 2 Keep said:


> impulse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just out of curiosity, what's it generally cost to charter a 6 pack?[/QUOTE
> 
> Depending on who you run with, it generally it translates to about $100-150 per person with an experienced Captain, on his familiar boat, in familiar fishing grounds, with an experienced deckhand, and on the owners insurance.
> 
> Still, I hope it gos well and lasts for ya. Good luck
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not knocking the charter business at all, in fact thats not what this business is catering to. This set up would be for the angler that preferably has plenty of offshore experience, preferably former offshore boat owners, & anglers that like to run a boat & fish the way they want to fish.
> 
> Last time I checked though for charters on a 6 pack, example trip of 10 hours $800 for 4 anglers + $100 per angler up to six, plus fuel expense, which on a 31" contender would probably be in the range of $300-$400. I could be off somewhat, but it's still $200 plus per angler, not including tips.
> 
> Party boats can be had cheaper, but now your arm to arm fishing, & don't really get a chance to say troll for Mahis/Hoos or tail a shrimper for Ling. It all depends on what you want, & what your willing to pay. I wish our sport was to be had cheaper, but that is simply not the case.
Click to expand...


----------



## impulse

Listen, I like your idea. I’d love to do the same kind of thing for freshwater.

I also understand I’m not in your target demographic. I live most of the time overseas and when I’m not traveling on sales calls in the USA, I stay in a family lakefront home on Conroe. 

I love to fish, but if I have a choice of walking out the back door, hopping into the family pontoon boat and fishing Conroe for free, or driving 2 hours to Surfside, paying a few hundred bucks, risking the entire day on wind and weather, then driving back home, I know which way I’m going. 

I’m not even a potential customer (until I repatriate) so my opinion counts for squat and that’s okay with me.

Remember, I like your idea. I hope you do it and I hope you succeed.

But one thing I noticed is that before you posted the price, you had 2 pages of interested responses. After you posted the price, you had zero interested responses, just clarification questions. Maybe they all PM’ed you and I’m off base. 

But if I can go out on a 31’ charter with a captain that knows where the fish are because he goes out almost every day, for about the same price per person as a do-it-yourself trip in a 24’, I know which way I’m going.

I like your idea, but I’d seriously consider reevaluating your pricing structure.


----------



## A-Boz

impluse, as someone who grew up fishing on a privately owned boat and fished tons offshore; then now as a 25 year old and those days are gone and passed and I've been out with guides... unless you get a good guide who will do what you say (not that many that I've found) paying around the same price and being able to have to freedom to not mess around with red snapper or something else; or catching chicken dolphin until your hearts content... to me those freedoms are what make this kinda thing 10x better than any charter.


----------



## mahiseeker

Thank you A-Boz. This is all getting into a ******* match, which is not my intent. If, I get thus going, & that is an if, I'm simply trying to offer a boat for the more hardcore offshore angler. The kind of people that like to go out there & fish the way they like, without somebody doing it for them. To me, that's the joy of offshore fishing.
I have taken charters before, & done party boats when I was a kid, & to me, doing it all yourself is far better. Charters are perfect for people that don't have the know how or experience. There are a lot of great charter captains on this board that catch fish, & also some that get a Captains license, but barely know squat. Once again, that's not my target audience.
Also, as in anything, there are always tire kickers, & then there are people that are more serious, which I have had them pm me. If it got it going, then there would be an alternative to actually owning an offshore boat, & all the pains of maintaining one. So, I'm over the debating, it's up to the more serious angler that could justify what they are getting in return. I also will add, for those skeptics that I am sure have never owned an offshore boat, the expenses on a boat are an easy $1k a month before you take it offshore. I am talking about boat payments, useing a drystack marina, insurance, general maintenace, parts, oil, safety gear, electronics,trailer, xm sattelite weather, all averaged into a monthly expense on a late model twin engine offshore decent sized boat.
In a business venture such as this, the insurance bill just tripled, & maintenace will go up as well. So, I think what I would be offering, is a decent price for the experiences of fishing offshore.


----------



## impulse

I apologize if anyone thinks I am poo-pooing the idea. I think it's a great idea. 

Back when I ran bass boats, I figured out that if I could rent one for $200 a day, I'd be dollars ahead. And that was a $12,000 bass boat back when gas was $1.50 per gallon. Today, it's a lot more- and that was a freshwater boat.

There was the payment, insurance, 1/2 of a garage given up, maintenance, having to own a vehicle that could tow a boat, and on and on.

You're program sounds like a great alternative to owning an offshore boat. You are absolutely correct that it all adds up- payments on a $100K boat, insurance, the $300+ per month for dry storage with valet, $50K replacement twin motors every 1000 hours or so, upgrading electronics as new and zoomy stuff comes out (like we all do), and on and on.

Divide all of that by the number of times working people can actually break away and fish each month and the number is a lot higher than $600 per trip- plus fuel, bait, etc.

The question I would ask is whether you'd rather have the boat going out 6-8 days a month at $600 per day or 15-20 days a month at $400 per day. I honestly don't know what the magic per day number is because it's not one of those endeavors where everyone knows the ratios. There just aren't enough of them around and they're all different. I'm just suggesting that you do a competitive analysis to look at other options that would keep folks from signing up. 

I'd also suggest you look at a sliding scale. Perhaps $600 for the first day each month, plus $300-400 for each additional day per month. Let's face it, anyone who enjoys it so much they're taking it out 4 times a month ($2,400) is going to start thinking about leaving your club to buy their own boat and leaving it in the valet marina- and maybe even starting his own club.

That same guy who's paying $1,500 per month ($600 + 3 x $300) is still pulling his weight with the club, and would probably think twice before dropping out and becoming a DIY. And anyone doing only one or two days a month is still saving a ton of money (and headaches) over buying their own boat.

And if it really takes off, do you want one boat in your stable or do you want more than one? Once again, would you rather keep 1 boat busy at $600 or 4 boats busy at $300-400? 

I don't know the answers so I'm asking the questions. I apologize that the way I ask questions can seem a little confrontational. I hate flame wars and had no intention of starting one.


----------



## Highflier

impulse said:


> I apologize if anyone thinks I am poo-pooing the idea. I think it's a great idea.
> 
> Back when I ran bass boats, I figured out that if I could rent one for $200 a day, I'd be dollars ahead. And that was a $12,000 bass boat back when gas was $1.50 per gallon. Today, it's a lot more- and that was a freshwater boat.
> 
> There was the payment, insurance, 1/2 of a garage given up, maintenance, having to own a vehicle that could tow a boat, and on and on.
> 
> You're program sounds like a great alternative to owning an offshore boat. You are absolutely correct that it all adds up- payments on a $100K boat, insurance, the $300+ per month for dry storage with valet, $50K replacement twin motors every 1000 hours or so, upgrading electronics as new and zoomy stuff comes out (like we all do), and on and on.
> 
> Divide all of that by the number of times working people can actually break away and fish each month and the number is a lot higher than $600 per trip- plus fuel, bait, etc.
> 
> The question I would ask is whether you'd rather have the boat going out 6-8 days a month at $600 per day or 15-20 days a month at $400 per day. I honestly don't know what the magic per day number is because it's not one of those endeavors where everyone knows the ratios. There just aren't enough of them around and they're all different. I'm just suggesting that you do a competitive analysis to look at other options that would keep folks from signing up.
> 
> I'd also suggest you look at a sliding scale. Perhaps $600 for the first day each month, plus $300-400 for each additional day per month. Let's face it, anyone who enjoys it so much they're taking it out 4 times a month ($2,400) is going to start thinking about leaving your club to buy their own boat and leaving it in the valet marina- and maybe even starting his own club.
> 
> That same guy who's paying $1,500 per month ($600 + 3 x $300) is still pulling his weight with the club, and would probably think twice before dropping out and becoming a DIY. And anyone doing only one or two days a month is still saving a ton of money (and headaches) over buying their own boat.
> 
> And if it really takes off, do you want one boat in your stable or do you want more than one? Once again, would you rather keep 1 boat busy at $600 or 4 boats busy at $300-400?
> 
> I don't know the answers so I'm asking the questions. I apologize that the way I ask questions can seem a little confrontational. I hate flame wars and had no intention of starting one.





impulse said:


> Nope, not me. I'm one of those guys on a shoestring budget. I could justify a few trips a year, but certainly not enough to join such a club.


You have a lot of suggestions for someone who says they aren't interested.

Maybe PM is a better way to critique his business model.


----------



## impulse

Highflier said:


> You have a lot of suggestions for someone who says they aren't interested.
> 
> Maybe PM is a better way to critique his business model.


Point well taken. Thanks.


----------



## mahiseeker

I see your points impulse, & have battered around the pricing structure. If it did take off, yes more boats in the future would be the aim, & different sized boats at different daily prices. But, there are fixed costs which are high, & they don't fluctuate, so to meet those expenses, a certain amount needs to be brought in.
Weather is a big obstacle, so pricing it lower after the first $600 doesn't equate to being profitable. When the weather is bad, say a hard week of high seas, the boat sits, no money comes in, but the fixed costs are still there. On a lake environment, it's a different story. So, the boat is not going out everyday. Also, its the member & his party that split the expenses. If the member always pays the full tab, then, yes, they are probably better off buying their own boat. I don't have the change to take people offshore for free, & most people don't either. If the member has a few good fishing buddies, & they split costs up evenly, then it's a great way to fish offshore, without owning a boat. In matter of fact it's a really great way to go offshore. I'd much rather join a club, than own a boat for offshore.


----------



## bayranger23

Wade
I talked to you a month or so ago and I am still very interested . Pm me the latest so I can start making plans. The guys I fish with are very willing to split the cost to have boat all day and do our own thing, much better than owning an offshore boat and only getting to use it three trips a year. The worst thing a boat can do is sit around especially with the fuel we have these days.


----------

